# Ginger Beer With A Bit Of Mango



## Newbiebrewer (5/12/11)

Hi all

Coming into summer I was thinking of putting down a ginger beer. I was thinking of combining Chappo's and GravityGurus recipes and adding some ripe mango for something extra. My only question is should I add some pureed mango into the solution or if I should soak the mango with the ginger?

Thanks 

Hughezy

NB Powder Keg GB Gravity Guru's recipe 

Chappo's recipe


----------

